# Anyone in the SF Bay Area looking for a Golden...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow...now he's $400.00. This morning he was free. Don't know what that's all about. :uhoh:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am but for $400 that is not a rescue. He looks in very good shape too. He looks like he is being rehomed and if someone has the money to buy him they probably will do ok by him. Let me know if you find anything different...Kimberly


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw that too, weird?? He looks wonderful. If he was still free I might be tempted to get him for Fiona's (goldencamper) boyfriend


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> If he was still free I might be tempted to get him for Fiona's (goldencamper) boyfriend


I will see if the GRF corporate jet is available, I know yours is still in the shop  He is a handsome guy, hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I will see if the GRF corporate jet is available, I know yours is still in the shop  He is a handsome guy, hope he finds a home soon.


It is, darn that stupid plane!!! So you would take him if I could get him to you??? Road trip, Little J !!!!:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I will send you a few bucks for chains to put on your wheels to get through Colorado... with it getting to be wintertime and all....:

Thanks for thinking of us though, we will meet again someday.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just called. He still has him, but someone is coming to look at him tonight. The rescues called and told him to charge a price. He is not neutered and does have papers, that really concerns me. The person coming to look at him tonight plans on fixing him. I tried to get the breeders name but he didn't have the paper in front of him and I didn't want to push it. I set it up for me to call in the morning.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

He is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> The rescues called and told him to charge a price. He is not neutered and does have papers, that really concerns me.


Geeze...I e-mailed the rescues to try and get them to take the dog...maybe they wouldn't take him if he wasn't neutered and the guy didn't want to pay to have it done. There's a _HUGE_ BYB in Concord...hope that's not who's going to look at him and they just said that they would neuter him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Usually the rescues want them more if they aren't fixed. The story isn't adding all up, but at this point I would just like to make sure this boy goes into a good home.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Usually the rescues want them more if they aren't fixed.


I thought so but I wasn't sure. I just hope it isn't that BYB that's looking at him.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Check out his craigslist ad...says free then at the bottom of the ad it says $400. Weird...

Golden Retriever 4 years old- $ 400


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How close are you to Concord? I just had someone call that wants him. She just lost her girl of 15 1/2 years. She adopted Kasey from me when she was 4. I sure would like to get a hold of this boy and make sure he gets neutered!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm about a half hour away. Let me know what the guy says tomorrow...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you know anyone that might want a Lab? This ad is so sad...sounds like the people that have her don't even like her.  I have to quit looking at these sites! :banghead:


FREE lab to good home | Petaluma | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 14731682


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I think I could get him transported down here from San Jose. Could you get him to there? Also I can not pay him $400, I could come up with $100-$200. But I can give him a ton of great references, so if he really is trying to do what's right by the dog, he should be happy with that. Right??


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I would hope so, but people can get greedy. But he did have him for free, so maybe he would take less. 

I could get him to San Jose, but not until Wed.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

No one has been answering the phone all day. The ad is still up, so I don't know??? I will keep trying


----------

